# New to Website



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, thought i would introduce myself

I am new to the web site having landed in Cairo about 1 month ago

I am working for an Irish contractor and live at El Safwa, i am in to running and i am getting fed up of the treadmill, looking for others to join me on a Friday morning to do a bit of road running

I have been out a couple of times myself but would prefer to run with others

Please get in touch if interested

Thanks Scouse Dave


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Dave

Welcome to the forum... there is a Hash Harriers group who run on a Friday morning.. just google Hash Harriers Cairo 

maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

or if you want something new... you can run on my treadmill.. good as new, no mileage on it lol


----------



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

Maiden Scotland

thanks for the offer, but fed up of tread mill running.

I took to the track last night at El Safwa, talk about being dizzy, around and around


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scouse Dave said:


> Maiden Scotland
> 
> thanks for the offer, but fed up of tread mill running.
> 
> I took to the track last night at El Safwa, talk about being dizzy, around and around




why not try the hash harriers.. they run in the desert and they have a social group


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

You can come to run at Katameya Heights, as I guess they always let foreigners in... One round around the old part is 5km, the extension is 2km, so the big round is appr 7km...


----------



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been on the hash harriers website, but have no contact detials, doe sanybody have a pone number or email of somebody in the group

Thanks


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, an Irish contractor and living in Safwa must make you a Mivan guy working on Festival City? I'm sure I will bump into you at some stage, for the Hash it is [email protected]


----------



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

Correct (Mivan), but working on BG site, thanks for the email


----------

